# [Solved] - Broadcom's BCM43228 has defeated me.

## jpoland2003

I've got pf-sources-3.12.2 running on a new(ish) dell latitude e6330 with a dell wireless 1540 card that uses the broadcom bcm43228 chipset.  I started off trying to get b43 to work but it seems that doesn't support this card so I moved on to the broadcom-sta driver.  I've been at this for days and I've been through everything I can find on any distro board.  I've finally gotten the card to show up in the ifconfig list but something is still wrong since I'm getting the "no wireless extensions" message from iwconfig and I'm not able to do anything useful like scan for networks.

here's my lspci out put:

http://pastebin.com/CPUuQZJb

here's the kernel config (i've been in this alot and its possible i've unset something that should be set or vis versa many times)

http://pastebin.com/wQiHyzah

wl is there but nobody's using it, here is the lsmod output:

http://pastebin.com/g1MQC8Fm

here is the modprobe -c output on wl (in case it is somehow useful, it didn't tell me anything)

http://pastebin.com/bkW8KuT9

from the dmesg output it seems like I'm close since udev is grabbing the interface and giving it a funny name:

http://pastebin.com/YrFhg0w6

I'm out of ideas.  Any help would be appreciated.Last edited by jpoland2003 on Wed Dec 25, 2013 10:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

wifi wiki says "enable wireless extensions" in kernel...  see box 2

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#Kernel

----------

## jpoland2003

That was what was missing.  I still can't get connected but at least now I can try thanks.

----------

